# New dump site finds



## Dewfus (Dec 20, 2020)

Not a bad haul for my first dig at new site thanks to some fellow bottle hunter friends


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey Dewey, you always come home with something. I think you'll be needing a bigger shed! Maybe blow out the back or better yet a second floor- Man/Cat cave. It is so cold outside that I can't be digging in this frozen crap. Nice assortment of bottles and insulators.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey Dewey, you always come home with something. I think you'll be needing a bigger shed! Maybe blow out the back or better yet a second floor- Man/Cat cave. It is so cold outside that I can't be digging in this frozen crap. Nice assortment of bottles and insulators.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Lol I recently built more shelving and got rid of all my slicks plus added a a couple loft areas for non bottle related items. And when your the only one that digs the now 2 locations I have it's pretty nice


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey Dewey, you always come home with something. I think you'll be needing a bigger shed! Maybe blow out the back or better yet a second floor- Man/Cat cave. It is so cold outside that I can't be digging in this frozen crap. Nice assortment of bottles and insulators.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I recently purchased a heated milwaukee under coat it's amazing lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I recently purchased a heated milwaukee under coat it's amazing lol


Really that sounds sweet. I will look it up. Interesting. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Lol I recently built more shelving and got rid of all my slicks plus added a a couple loft areas for non bottle related items. And when your the only one that digs the now 2 locations I have it's pretty nice


Sounds like your way ahead of me. I take my hat off to you bro, still digging in these temperatures. I just don't have the room right now for more. That and the cold are the only thing that has me at a stand still.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sounds like your way ahead of me. I take my hat off to you bro, still digging in these temperatures. I just don't have the room right now for more. That and the cold are the only thing that has me at a stand still.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I recently have been diagnosed with COPD at age 35 lol it's drove me to make some much needed life changes so that and on top of my endless pursuit to save local history I'm driven to relentlessly keep searching !!! And it's very therapeutic for me


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

Got to stop smoking buddy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Got to stop smoking buddy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm trying I've cut down a lot was just put on chantex a couple weeks ago but it gave me horrible dreams and drunk like affects so I'm currently on albuterol now we'll see what happens


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I'm trying I've cut down a lot was just put on chantex a couple weeks ago but it gave me horrible dreams and drunk like affects so I'm currently on albuterol now we'll see what happens


That sucks buddy. Smoking socks. Bottles Rule!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

